# Trophy Rooms (pics)



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok, its a Friday nite and am bored. Thought I would share some pics of my trophy room with you all, tell me what ya think so far. I have three more birds coming, gonna hang some art work and get some wildlife lamps and I have some antique traps I want to hang as well. Its a work in progress.

Let's see what your's looks like too, might get a few ideas going.

Enjoy

Dean


















































I know I am a little light in the fish dept., but am working on it. Have a few sheds I may toss around and hang a shelf for my sheds.

Again, lets see them pics and feel free for comments.


----------



## dewman22 (Jan 3, 2008)

The thing that I liked the best was the Bud Light on the desk .


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

heres a few of mine!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

looks great! I really like the stained trim and the deer hide accents. Keep it up!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Shed Pole...


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

One Wall....


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Don't be laughing at my deer tail thermometer either:lol:.......Mack


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Thats sweet mack, I really dig that shed pole! Think you better get a bigger trophy room, looks like you are running out of space!


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

soggybtmboys said:


> Thats sweet mack, I really dig that shed pole! Think you better get a bigger trophy room, looks like you are running out of space!


You better get that cold beer of that nice wood desk too...:lol:


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

All of the mounts look great! Who is your taxidermist or is there more than one? All of the deer looked excellent even the one "antique" style. Wow, you've got more trophies mounted than I have seen in my whole 40 years of hunting. Nice job! John H.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

thats awesome guys... ill post my stuff when i get home... but even better ill try to get my buddys girlfriends house.... its insane...


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Both your guys rooms look nice. Mack, dust off that pintail.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanx, where are the rest of the pics guys, I need some ideas!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

so do I...remodeling my room/living room in my new house..


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

This one is a classic a hunting room with NASCAR in the back ground!!!!




steve1983 said:


> heres a few of mine!!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's a couple of mine. Some of you have seen these before.






































I have a couple recent additions that I need to photo and post also.

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

bigrackmack said:


>


Mack, 


What did this deer score? He is incredible!


----------



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Liver and Onions--I like that turkey board--that is a great idea. I have a bunch of beards and spurs that I need to do something with and I think I might do something similar.


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

BHR, very nice, well done in all aspects, even the camo phone!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Macker13 said:


> BHR, very nice, well done in all aspects, even the camo phone!


I agree, well done.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

jml2 said:


> Liver and Onions--I like that turkey board--that is a great idea. I have a bunch of beards and spurs that I need to do something with and I think I might do something similar.


Thank you. My turkey board is clearly an amatuerish effort. With a little more effort I could have made it look nicer, but I only put such trophies in my garage or hunting cabin, never in my house. I understand why some want to spend the time and money to have great looking mounts.....those items are going inside their home. My turkey board, antlers on a rope, and the euro mounts that I have done look OK in a hunting cabin or a garage and I enjoy the fact that I prepared them for the wall for next to no cost.

L & O


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's a couple of pics I took last night of my recent additions. The center whitetail is from my ML adventure last December and the boar is from Tenessee two years ago. Hope you like them:






























Grizzly Hunter


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

Where did you shoot that buck with the ML? That is not a Michigan buck is it?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

obeRON said:


> Where did you shoot that buck with the ML? That is not a Michigan buck is it?


My taxidermist thought that I shot in in Ontarior because he so dark, but it was shot in Da' UP.

What makes you think that he is not from MI?

By the way, he was aged at either 5-1/2 or 6-1/2 years old.

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

obeRON said:


> Where did you shoot that buck with the ML? That is not a Michigan buck is it?


Here's a "fresh" pic of him taken on 12/07/07. 










Grizzly Hunter


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

L & O,

That antler rope is a QDM hunters nightmare!!

I think it is pretty cool though, to each his own.


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

The dark horns and mass made me think of a Canadian whitetail. I saw this buck in Woods-n-Water or on the CBM page but I can't remember which. That is a real nice buck. Was it shot on public land? What did it score?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

obeRON said:


> The dark horns and mass made me think of a Canadian whitetail. I saw this buck in Woods-n-Water or on the CBM page but I can't remember which. That is a real nice buck. Was it shot on public land? What did it score?


obeRON,

Thanks for the nice words. Yes he was shot on public land-as are all of the bucks in my Trophy Room. You might have seen him on a CBM page. I never had him scored. His mass is nice though. He is one of my most memorable hunts ever though.

Grizzly Hunter

P.S.-My favorite beverage is Bells Oberon.


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

I am a fan of heavy horned bucks. Your tropthy room is great. Where did you shoot your goat? Goat hunting is definitely on my list of things to do!

Last years Oberon was much better than this years.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

obeRON said:


> I am a fan of heavy horned bucks. Your tropthy room is great. Where did you shoot your goat? Goat hunting is definitely on my list of things to do!
> 
> Last years Oberon was much better than this years.


The goat is a OIL (Once-In-A-Lifetime) tag from WY. I drew it the very first time I applied for a goat in WY which was in 1996.

FYI the elk is 'also' a OIL (Once-In-A-Lifetime) tag from the Valle Vidal in NM. I drew it the very first time I applied for an elk in NM which was in 2005.

I guess I'd rather be lucky than good.

Grizzly Hunter

P.S.-I agree with you on last year's Oberon. This years leaves a bad taste if you drink a few too many (if that's possible).


----------



## hank l (Oct 5, 2007)

awesome trophies guys!! keep the pics coming!!


----------



## ambushunter (Aug 26, 2008)

a lot of awsome rooms


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

A new addition to the room. Tis the season, so why not dig this thread back up.




















Added a couple of Master Angler fish too.....room is currently under some renovations, post the end results at the end of hunting season!


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

This pic is a wall in my dining room. I took it at night and the light gave it that glow. I made the copper light fixture, too. I'm a lucky guy; my wife lets me spread my tropies and stuff all over the house. She gets the final say on anything in our bedroom though. (hmmm, something very profound about that last sentence :evil Will post more soon as I get them uploaded.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Here's a few more:


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

Lots of good trophies, no offense to anyone but were any of them shot within a high fence enclosures? Im not saying good or bad just asking where they were shot?


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

stevebrandle said:


> This pic is a wall in my dining room. I took it at night and the light gave it that glow. I made the copper light fixture, too. I'm a lucky guy; my wife lets me spread my tropies and stuff all over the house. She gets the final say on anything in our bedroom though. (hmmm, something very profound about that last sentence :evil Will post more soon as I get them uploaded.


Very cool stuff Steve! Is this the bear you shot in the "Wild Turkey" camp?


----------

